# Gibt es ein Script zum Seiten aktualisieren?



## sunshineworld (5. September 2002)

Hallo,
damit man nicht jedesmal den "Aktualisieren"-Button im Browser betätigen muss, wüsste ich gerne, mit welchem Script (oder wie auch immer) die aktuellen Seiten geladen werden? Meine Kollegen meckern schon immer, dass die Inhalte noch nicht aktuell sind, obwohl ich sie bereits eingestellt habe ;-)
Dank Euch !!!
sunshineworld


----------



## Samuel (5. September 2002)

ich denk mal das das am chache liegt aber der javascriptbefehl zum refreshen (aktualisieren) ist

window.document.refresh();

greetZZzz daIllu


----------



## maho15 (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von [23]^5^ _
> *ich denk mal das das am chache liegt aber der javascriptbefehl zum refreshen (aktualisieren) ist
> *



Genau!
Das wird deinen Freunden nicht helfen. Vorrausgesetzt sie haben die IE, ist dort wahrscheinlich unter:
"Extras" -> "Internetoptionen..." -> "Einstellungen"
nicht
"Bei jedem zugriff auf die Seite"
eingestellt.


----------

